# The INTJ's Field Guide To NTs.



## MissJordan

If you don’t understand how this works, just click on the type you want to learn about. That’ll take you to the post which contains what I believe to be the most important stuff that PerC has to offer on that type.

*INTJ
ENTJ
INTP
ENTP

About the NT.*

Don't get this thread stickied

*Back to the main thread*


----------



## MissJordan

*NTs*
Just some good ol’ information on NTs that I’m not bothered to sort 

http://personalitycafe.com/istj-for...732-intx-types-more-interesting-hang-out.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temperament-forum-intellects/16433-nt-your-parents-types.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temperament-forum-intellects/37767-nts-coldest-emotionally.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temperament-forum-intellects/44827-nt-intelligence.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temperament-forum-intellects/38611-do-you-talk-yourself-out-loud.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temperament-forum-intellects/45248-valentine-all-you-nts.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temp...s-tick-want-have-one-your-life-check-out.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temperament-forum-intellects/25763-nts-lack-enthusiasm-about-sex.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temperament-forum-intellects/41778-ntj-chess-ntp-scrabble.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temperament-forum-intellects/32400-describe-other-nts.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temperament-forum-intellects/44200-nfs-discussing-nts-d.html


----------



## MissJordan

*INTJ
*So, you want to learn more about the INTJ? If not you have clicked the wrong link and are undoubtedly very stupid, go play in traffic and rid us of your idiocy. If you got offended or shocked by that, it’s likely you can’t handle an INTJ at his worst – and INTJs are almost always a ‘him’ (INTJ women are prized commodities).
But, if somehow you laughed it off, here is the listing of everything I think you should know about the INTJs.

*INTJs in their natural habitat* _We work hard, we play hard_.
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/19596-humor-kind-only-intjs-get.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/43824-thread-sarcasm-irony.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/23212-female-intjs-let-s-girly.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/38463-things-make-intjs-laugh.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/39752-do-you-fart.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/46002-do-intjs-breathe.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/7733-intjs-politics.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/45691-intj-vs-facebook.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/44788-whats-your-dream-job-why.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/45987-intj-sacrifice.html

*INTJs on sex and relationships.
*http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/44214-hugging-scientist.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/17681-so-you-like-someone-what-do-you-do.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/43656-intj-who-would-love-us.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/44117-do-we-wait-too-long-before-making-move.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/15742-how-long-does-take-let-someone.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/42854-intj-asshole.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/45571-kissing.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/44723-confessing-intj-male-valentines-day.html

*Side-notes on INTJs.
*http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/45787-brief-study-intjs.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/11940-where-do-all-intjs-hang-out.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/44900-how-do-you-think.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-for...intj-moment-you-during-you-school-career.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-for...think-about-different-girl-personalities.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/1061-what-pisses-you-off-about-intjs.html


----------



## MissJordan

*ENTJ*
Unfortunately for me and you, the INTJ’s Extraverted brother doesn’t lurk these forums much, they’re probably out _talking to people_ and _doing drugs_, whatever it is Extraverts do.
Anyway, here are the listings for the ENTJ: 

*INTJs and ENTJs
*http://personalitycafe.com/entj-for...hat-some-differences-between-entjs-intjs.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entj-forum-executives/40360-lets-talk-egos-i-know-i-have-mine.html

*ENTJs in their natural habitat
*http://personalitycafe.com/entj-forum-executives/45081-your-most-useful-websites.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entj-for...j-sentimental-streak-what-do-you-do-vent.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entj-forum-executives/11928-entjs-what-do-you-like-about-yourselves.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entj-for...eneration-full-unearned-self-esteem-kids.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entj-forum-executives/41343-entjs-who-have-done-enneagram.html

*ENTJs on sex and relationships.
*http://personalitycafe.com/entj-for...hat-does-entj-need-romantic-relationship.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entj-for...rls-have-you-ever-cheated-your-boyfriend.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entj-forum-executives/42212-advice-break-up-entj.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entj-forum-executives/43094-entj-romance.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entj-forum-executives/34443-entj-male-approach-dating.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entj-forum-executives/42074-how-tell-if-entj-chick-interested.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entj-forum-executives/30019-how-does-entj-pursue-person.html

*Side-notes on ENTJs.
*http://personalitycafe.com/entj-forum-executives/45647-sense-justice.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entj-forum-executives/43559-entj-natural-choice-lawyer.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entj-for...l-best-leaders-history-entjs-ntjs-matter.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entj-forum-executives/19238-entj-military-career.html


----------



## MissJordan

*INTP*
The INTP differences between the INTJ can often get confusing, especially if you’re a complete idiot. And, since you just happen to be one, here’s a listing so you won’t make that mistake again.

*INTJs and INTPs
*http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temp...cts/33420-difference-between-intjs-intps.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/6882-intjs-intps-whats-difference.html 
http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temperament-forum-intellects/43624-intp-intj-confusion.html

*INTPs in their natural habitat.
*http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/45802-intp-jokes.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-for...you-view-some-personality-types-inferior.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/44618-intps-gender-roles.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/15303-intps-religion.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/45592-how-do-people-describe-you.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/45924-how-offend-intp.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/46219-how-many-intps-does-take-screw-lightbulb.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/46806-if-you-could-revise-thinker.html

*INTPs on sex and relationships.
*http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/45695-love-doesnt-exist.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/44835-valentines-day.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/47064-emotional-relationships.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/37730-people-hardest-understand.html

*Side notes on INTPs.
*http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/45774-your-thoughts-thoughts-thoughts.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/36972-if-you-had-how-would-you-kill-someone.html


----------



## MissJordan

*ENTP*
The ENTP are one of the INTJ’s ‘ideal types’ -- if you buy into that sort of thing -- INTJs and ENTPs can collaborate to form some great ideas. The ENTP have the intelligence of the NT and the creativity and fun of the EXXPs, so without further ‘sucking-up-to-ENTPs’, here’s their listings:

*INTJs and ENTPs
*http://personalitycafe.com/entp-for...t-one-you-mythical-bouncy-electrons-entp.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entp-for...intj-seducing-entp-interracial-seduction.html

*ENTPs in their natural habitat.
*http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/46502-advice-older-entp-needed.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entp-for...g-entps-having-hard-time-deciding-career.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/45824-entp-parent.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/45357-entp-cold-shoulder.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/17431-what-its-like-being-male-entp.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/27080-teach-me-how-witty-funneh-1-a.html

*ENTPs on sex and relationships.
*http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/41166-type-do-you-find-most-attractive.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/24360-have-you-cheated-so.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/46019-how-do-you-act-relationships.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/44519-absurd-dating-world.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/20421-entp-sex-age-18-only-plz.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/45313-so-someone-sent-me-v-day.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/33862-perfect-match-entp.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/44233-virginity-loss.html

*Side notes on ENTPs.
*http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/46493-i-may-have-found-key-cracked-your-code.html


----------



## L'Empereur

Well done, lad.


----------



## Hastings

Awesome work!


----------



## interconnectedness

This is sinister.


----------



## downy lapel

This is somewhat accurate.


----------



## Pinion

Crikey!


----------

